# Game 11: Minnesota Timberwolves at Miami Heat



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> 6:30 p.m. at Miami • FSN (830-AM)
> 
> Preview: The Timberwolves, 0-4 since Ricky Rubio went down because of a left hamstring strain, begin their second set of back-to-back games this season. The Wolves are in a stretch of five games in seven days, one that will end with Wednesday’s game at Orlando. Miami, meanwhile, hasn’t played since Thursday. Beginning with its victory over the Wolves on Nov. 5 at Target Center, the Heat has won four of five, including three in a row.
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/wolves-miami-game-preview/350814161/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Just like last season, this team doesn't win unless Rubio plays.


----------

